# What to give as a gift for an Amish mother w/ new baby



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Hi all -
we have new friends who are Amish (we aren't)
they just had a new baby (their 6th) and I'm wondering if there's anything that would be a good gift (or a bad gift!) for an Amish mother & baby

any ideas?

normally, I do a cross-stitch with the baby's name, birthdate, etc.
but I'm not sure they would put it up -
We have never been in their home, so I don't know
I certainly don't want to offend them or make them uncomfortable

*shrug*

THANKS!


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Well, maybe a home-made blanket,booties,hat,etc? This time of year,I know I'd appriciate _anything _to keep the little one warm! I am not too familiar w/ their customs,so no clue on the birthday cross-stitch (although that certainly is a very thoughtful idea for a present that I'd certainly cherish!!) idea. :shrug:


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Depends on their specific rules, the ones here would most appreciate someone going and taking a picture of the baby so they have it later. Won't have them taken of the adults and they won't take the picture of the children or arrange it but they're happy as can be for someone else to do it for them.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Dipper pins cloth dippers :shrug: Bonnet socks :shrug: Bonnet only if it is a girl .


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I bet mom would be happy to receive something just for her. Maybe a bar of scented handmade soap?


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

We have Mennonite friends and I've often done fruit baskets - great for the whole family. Not specific to that child, but a treat for everyone. That said, I know both families pretty well so it seemed nice to include everyone.


----------



## The Monkey Mama (Mar 30, 2008)

Food is always good - what new mother couldn't use a dinner from a friend so she doesn't have to cook [especially with baby #6!]? 

Kelly


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Cloth diapers and sacques (sp) (those long gowns that are closed at the bottom with a ribbon or string. You could even put a little bit of cross stitch on the sacque.


----------



## Michgranny (Sep 9, 2008)

I think they would love the cross stitch. They may not put it up, but a hand made gift would be a treasured keepsake.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

A warm blanket, hat or even little tights to put on under their dress. The Amish around here (both Old Order and Swartzentruber) put dresses on the boys and the girls until they are a bit older. I found that out by asking what "her" name was and it was Levi.


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

With 6 children I'm sure food would be a real help, or even cinnamon rolls or goodies for the older children. Maybe some nice herbal tea and a bottle of honey for mom with some nutritious snacks. I never met an Amish lady who didn't appreciate having something that smells nice so I always included a sachet or two in packages that I took over. 

One thing a sweet Amish young lady back home gave to me when I had my oldest son was a bottle of homemade lavender water and one of rose water with a nice plain white crocheted cloth, it was so nice to have just to freshen myself up when fatigue or colicky baby wouldn't allow me to shower right then.

I'm sure that she would appreciate whatever you offered, how sweet that you are thinking of her!


----------



## rangercat (Oct 17, 2002)

If you have an Amish store nearby, find a baby item there. If not, I have given blankets and diapers that were always well received. As far as cloth diapers, I live in Lancaster County and have yet to meet an Amish mother with 6 kids that uses them. In fact, my Amish friends looked shocked that I used them with only one child.


----------



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

a quilt? ROFLOL!


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

A nice, warm, fleece blanket. White or green should be ok. Maybe a matching cap and booties? Nothing with prints or stitching, just nice & simple.

And some Amish use disposable diapers, especially while traveling or visiting. Food is always appreciated, no matter who you are!! A nice roast beef or meat loaf dinner? And cookies for the kids!


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

If you are getting cloth diapers don't forget the rubber pants to go with them. I would say some food items such as breads, soup, maybe even some canned goods would be appreciated. We have given baby blankets and even disposable diapers and they were greatly appreciated by some of our Amish friends.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

heather said:


> normally, I do a cross-stitch with the baby's name, birthdate, etc.
> but I'm not sure they would put it up -
> We have never been in their home, so I don't know
> I certainly don't want to offend them or make them uncomfortable



I'm sure they would be very touched - very pleased with that. Anything hand made would most likely be cherished. And just remember, if you're not sure about something... it's ok to ask her. Honesty is always acceptable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Food sounds safe. Put it in a pretty (but not too fancy) basket. Maybe fruit and cheeses or something.


----------

